

Ask HN: Where do we discuss the mass surveillance problem? - northwest

What are the currently available hubs&#x2F;places on the Web to:<p>1. <i>publish</i> all issues about mass surveillance,<p>2. submit <i>proposals for solutions</i> (and fragments thereof) to the problem,<p>3. up&#x2F;downvote the issues, comments and proposals?<p>The idea is to have 1 place on the web which is not limited to technological questions and most of all where the <i>entire process</i> is respected:<p>Breaking <i>news</i> -&gt; Turns into <i>outrage</i> -&gt; To be turned into <i>activity</i> -&gt; Ultimately <i>solves the problem</i>.<p>(If we stop after the 2nd step and accept to remain victims, every revelation was in vain; resulting depressed moods will make people resolve to turning a blind eye to the issue at stake.)<p>The Western World may be about to become a &quot;castrated democracy&quot; and this problem is so important that it needs an all-including central hub.<p>Where is it? If it doesn&#x27;t exist yet:<p>Where are parts of it?<p>Where could it be in the future?<p>Are you interested in building (or contributing to) something like this?
======
MisterWebz
Set up an IRC channel?

~~~
northwest
I'm thinking of a solution that would enable good content to _remain visible_
(and actionable and improvable and trackable, also for its progress).

For example, on HN, discussions mostly end when posts leave the front page
(and obviously, nothing really results from the good input, except a bit more
awareness). A few hours later, a similar post appears and all the questions
and answers come up again and some people get upset (probably also b/c they
see it as a "political post").

In chats, good content gets lost, buried, etc, even more easily I'd say.

EDIT: "content" such as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6153044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6153044)
(but of course also the discussions themselves)

------
northwest
Also, if there is 1 hub to represent everything that's going on (be that
protests or online activities),

\- there will be reinforcing spill-over effects from every activity to the
other ones

\- the media can more easily refer the all activities (since they're easily
accessible in 1 place)

\- the movement will gain more visibility and credibility

\- the movement will grow quicker

------
northwest
If you know people at some organization which could become the sponsor of such
a project, please let them know that there are interested developers out
there!

